# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Не устарела ли жалость?

## Irina

*Каждого из нас в детстве жалели.
Жалели за ушибленную руку, за то, что лучшая подруга (друг) впервые обманула, а учительница несправедливо поставила двойку…
 Словари толкуют слово «жалость» как сострадание, соболезнование. Но заметьте, как часто в последние годы приходиться слышать: «Что ты плачешь? Ты же будущий мужик!» (слова адресованные ребенку) 
Кстати, сможет ли потом, став взрослым, такой ребенок посочувствовать другим… Ему ведь не позволяли плакать, не жалели*

----------


## multiarc

> Кстати, сможет ли потом, став взрослым, такой ребенок посочувствовать другим… Ему ведь не позволяли плакать, не жалели


Знаете, есть хорошая цитата : "Даже смерть нежнее жалости" (с). Сострадание и жалость в нынешние времена воспринимаются, думаю, по-разному. Жалость это когда ты человека практически ниже плинтуса опускаешь, жалея его когда он оступился, может и не по своей воле. Т.е. будучи маленьким это одно, когда ты не понимаешь что вокруг творится или понимаешь, но не понимаешь почему всё настолько плохо. В такие периоды жизни нам просто необходимо сострадание, но не жалость! Да может кому-то действительно хочется, чтобы их пожалели. "Помогли", по-сути в том, в чём только они сами себе могут помочь. Т.е. фактически не сделали ничего, а только опустили этого человека по самое небалуйся =), подтвердив какой он бедный и несчастный, что ведь на самом то деле не является правдой.

----------


## HARON

Жалость и сострадание по моему разные вещи....

----------


## Alex

Терпеть не могу когда жалеют - особенно неприятно, если жалость напускная. Даже в трудные моменты стараюсь никому и ни чего не говорить, хотя внутренне понимаю что поступаю не верно - близкие люди наверное должны об этом знать, будь это родные или друзья. 




> Жалость это когда ты человека практически ниже плинтуса опускаешь


Все же это, наверное, не так - просто не хочется чтобы кто-то переживал, что им больше дел нет, у их своих проблем хватает и еще свои добовлять

----------


## multiarc

> Все же это, наверное, не так - просто не хочется чтобы кто-то переживал, что им больше дел нет, у их своих проблем хватает и еще свои добовлять


Ну если речь не о сострадании, то именно ниже плинтуса, а ежели сострадание, то это совсем другая история. Выражение : "ты жалок" ведь не просто так существует. Задумайтесь.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Думаю, жалость- это стремление сберечь что-либо или кого-либо, восстановить нечто дорогое, но тем не менее утраченное, избавить кого-то от страданий, не важно, заслуженных, или нет (кто же может судить об этом?!).
Гордость противится жалости, высокомерие не способно ни пожалеть, ни принять жалость и сострадание. Безжалостность отвратительна.
*"7 Народ Мой закоснел в отпадении от Меня, и хотя призывают его к горнему, он не возвышается единодушно.
	8 Как поступлю с тобою, Ефрем? как предам тебя, Израиль? Поступлю ли с тобою, как с Адамою, сделаю ли тебе, что Севоиму? Повернулось во Мне сердце Мое, возгорелась вся жалость Моя!
	9 Не сделаю по ярости гнева Моего, не истреблю Ефрема, ибо Я Бог, а не человек; среди тебя Святый; Я не войду в город." Ос.11:7-9*

----------


## multiarc

К сожалению в нынешние времена это слово имеет место олицетворяться в другом действии, нежели в сострадании или защите... Я имел ввиду эту жалость. А безжалостность это слово как раз воспринимается нормально. И +1.

----------


## брюNETка

*Жалеть всё-таки надо,но,как бы это сказать,в меру,что ли.
Вместе с жалостью нужно дать дельный совет или спросить,чем ты можешь помочь(в зависимости от ситуации).*

----------


## Irina

Я думаю, что жалеть нужно до определенного возраста (т.е. пока ребёнок на вырос), а затем проявлять ненавязчивое участие, если тебя об этом просят.  Потому как не всем нравится сюсюканье, даже если оно идёт от чистого сердца.

----------


## fIzdrin

жалость это одно из чувств и как оно может устареть,тут скорее вопрос к тем кто ее(жалость)вызывает, а не к тем кто жалеет. Если не хочешь чтобы тебя жалели - веди себя подобающим образом. Ну и еще конечно играют роль стереотипы - кого надо жалеть (стариков, калек, нищих, детей и т.д) тут каждый сам для себя решает.

----------


## Irina

У меня иногда возникает такое чувство, что, проявляя жалость к  взрослому человеку, ты его этим унижаешь как-то.

----------


## Ved'mochka

*Нелюблю когда жалеют.
Считаю жалость и сострадание - разными вещами.
Жалость порой унизительна, не потому что она сама по  себе такая, просто проявляют её не так.
Сострадание - это скорее понимание, в какой-то мере примериваешь и стараешься понять "Почему" и "каково человеку". 
Проявлять ли в жизни эти чувства? Да! Мы люди, мы ДОЛЖНЫ испытывать эмоции. И если не обязаны, так хотябы пытаться понять себе подобных.*

----------


## Irina

Вдруг пришло на ум - если ты проявляешь жалость, то человек, к которому ты её проявляешь, жалок. По этому люди, не желая выглядеть жалкими, не приемлют жалость как таковую.

----------


## SDS

жалко - у пчёлки, если жалит - то больно

----------


## Mouse

Жалость в детстве - проявление заботы, жалея ребёнка, например, когда он ушибся или испугался, мы тем самым его успокаиваем, говорим - ты не один, родители рядом, и ему не о чем волноваться. Вряд ли станут ребёнку пояснять сложные законы жизни а так же причинно-следственную связь.
Взрослым, попав в трудную ситуацию, тоже хотелось бы ощутить себя защищеннымы, однако кто может это сделать?
Вряд ли, если не достаточно близкий человек начнёт жалеть, то горемыке станет легче. По моему, разумней будет проявить ... забыл слово, объясню на примере.
1. Человеку плохо. К примеру у него сгорел дом. Он стоит в печали, говорит - вот, мне плохо, я несчастный и т.п. К нему подходят, и за компанию тоже причитают - да, тебе плохо, ты бедный, несчастный и т.п.

2. В этой же ситуации - подходят, ставят себя на его место, и говорят слова поддержки - мол да, беда случилось, но ты жив, твои родные живы. Если сделать то -то  и т.п.

Так вот в первом примере - жалость, даже смакование чужой беду. Во втором - то, что хотел сказать, да слово из головы вылетело)))

----------

